# Hello from Ontario



## Uncle (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm new to the forum so I just wanted to say hello. I've been training for about a decade in ITF taekwondo, aikido, bjj, muay thai, mma, and currently wing chun. I'd been a smoker since I was about 16 and then just decided to drop it one day at 21 years old. It's definitely affected my lungs and I'm struggling to get my conditioning back in terms of cardio and strength.

Anyway that's my story and it's nice to meet you all.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 18, 2012)

Welcome to MT. You might occassionally think you've stumbled into an asylum, but it's a fun one.


----------



## Instructor (Dec 18, 2012)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Glad to hear about your quitting smoking.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Takai (Dec 18, 2012)

Welcome to MT! An asylum...yep that fits but, we like it here.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 18, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Yondanchris (Dec 21, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## sfs982000 (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------

